# CEC part II, approved service/panel



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Borgi said:


> Another panel picture from Canada. Vertical, I don't like horizontal panels, plus it's not necessary.
> 
> A better picture showing the seperation of the service box and breaker enclosure. The main service box cover is still on!
> 
> ...


Looks good---who makes that panel?


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Looks good---who makes that panel?


This is a Federal Pioneer panel. I see a lot of these panels in older homes.

Don't think they make them any more, but you can still buy breakers. 

Borgi


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Borgi... you should have a disclaimer that you did not install that.

Boys down south can't process a panel installed upside down.  :laughing:

Blue wire  needs a white heat-shrink installed. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Federal _Pioneer_? :001_huh:~C:001_huh:S~:001_huh:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Federal Pioneer? :001_huh:~C:001_huh:S~:001_huh:


 they were called that in Canada since the 70s. Schneider finally discontinued the line two years ago and replaced it with Homeline. You can even get AFCIs for these. 

I did once work in a school which had a bunch of ancient "Federal Pacific Electric of Canada" switchgear and a very noisy transformer. Very early Fed Pio breakers actually said FPE of Canada on them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I like to mount 80 circuit panels sideways. That way all the breakers are near eye height.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ugggghh. FPE. I hate those pieces of crap. I've actually taken the cover off of those doors only to have breakers _fall_ out and dangle on the wire. JUNK


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

daveEM said:


> Borgi... you should have a disclaimer that you did not install that.
> 
> Boys down south can't process a panel installed upside down.  :laughing:
> 
> Blue wire  needs a white heat-shrink installed. :thumbsup:


:laughing: Not one of mine, this was a service call. 

I don't put my panels upside down, or sideways, but there is nothing wrong with it. As long as everything is accessible.

This panel was in a kitchen cupboard, over the counter. I had to take the shelving out to get to it. Then kneel on the counter to work in it. Kitchen must have been an afterthought!

That blue wire is gone now, I removed the hot tub. 

Borgi


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Blue wire  needs a white heat-shrink installed. :thumbsup:


Or it can be spray painted white as well.

Heat shrink is far funner though. :laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Well this certainly deserved its own thread.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

jza said:


> Well this certainly deserved its own thread.


I hit my limits in "thanks" so I will thank you this way.

Merry Christmas. 

Borgi


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

FPE of Canada was supposed to be better... who knows. Just glad Homeline is replacing them now.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

meadow said:


> FPE of Canada was supposed to be better... who knows. Just glad Homeline is replacing them now.


I push other manufacturers now. 

I have always liked square D, not sure if they are still called that. Also like Siemens panels, cost effective and nice to work with.

Haven't checked out Homeline yet.

Got any pictures " meadow " ?

Borgi


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Homeline


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Borgi said:


> I push other manufacturers now.
> 
> I have always liked square D, not sure if they are still called that. Also like Siemens panels, cost effective and nice to work with.
> 
> ...


Siemens is Canadian made. I made the switch. It's cost effective too.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

99cents said:


> Siemens is Canadian made. I made the switch. It's cost effective too.


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------

